# Pigeon dance????



## Arryndel (Sep 12, 2008)

Pudgy (our pet pij) does alot of things that make me laugh (like nesting on my bf's head, or insisting that she sleep on my hand all night) but recently she started doing some sort of dance and I have no clue why!?!

She mostly does it on the floor but she'll do it other places too, like on my desk or on a stack of my boy's notebooks. 

What she does is, she starts hoping in circles and flapping her wings, all very quickly. At first I thought it was her way of letting me know she wanted a bath but the last few times she's done it, she didn't want a bath or had already had one the day or two before doing her little "dance".

Any ideas on why she's doing this and if she's trying to tell me something, or is she simply getting some exercize?

She's (we assume it's a she) is about 1 1/2 months old and started this "dancing" about a week or two ago.


I'll try and get a vid of her doing it next time, most likely will be tomorrow (she does this almost daily now).


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

She is strengthening her wings and practicing flying.  It's called "helicoptering". Even if she has been flying already, she will do this to build up her wings. They also do this after a bath a lot of the time, probably to shake off excess water. And when they're feeling silly. It does look like a special little dance.


----------



## sparrow (Apr 19, 2008)

do female pigeons only do this?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Any pigeons will get exercise by helicoptering.

Here's a lnk to a vid of a rescued racing pigeon I had as a temporary resident, getting some exercise.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gB3lvFGzG3A

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love when the birds do that, it is a celebration of optimal health and happiness.....and they are SO full of themselves,....


----------

